# new tank and cycle????



## jeremy66 (Feb 18, 2008)

ok i just got my new tank setup and without even thinking threw 10 goldfish in there to help with the cycle but then heard that you shouldnt use goldfish. then today half of the goldfish are dead because my heater is screwed up or something and the water got up to 85 deg. is it ok to use these goldfish??? or should i look into using some other fish to help cycle a lil faster?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Goldfish are all right to cycle with.They are not everyone first choice but they will do.First drop your temp to around 78-80 85 is pretty hot.The goldfish died cause your levels are high right now,but don't worry that's what they are they're for.Continue to run filter with media and check your NH3,NH4,and ammonia levels every 2-3 days.Water additive such de-chlorinator helps with tap water and levels.It's now a waiting game for a bit while your tank starts it's bacteria cycle.Keep watching levels and fish,some will pull through.Its's better a goldfish than a red anyday.It will take anywhere from 2-3 weeks in my experience.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to the site by the way.This site is the best source of information and knowledgable people regarding P' bar none.If you go through threads their isn't much you are gonna come across that is not allready posted.If in doubt ask and some of these guys can narrow problems down pretty quick.Good Luck


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The fastest cycle will be done with Tetra SafeStart. It used to be called bio-spira. I'm not sure where you can get it, but its basically bacteria in a bottle. Throw in any fish for an ammonia load and dump the safestart in at the recommended dosage.

I havent heard if its as good as the old bio-spira though. still worth looking into either way if your impatient like me.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^ I am the same way I cannot handle waiting for a cycle......when I want a fish I want it now! I always keep plenty of extra media in my filters if such a situation arises. Yeah you can try the safe start....I think it is kinda expensive but it works. You can also try to find a piece of established media. If you know a friend with a tank or you could try the LFS. Good Luck!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I just set up a new tank tonight, what I did was. Set it up. Fill it with water. Put a filter on. Take media out of a filter running on another tank and put it in. Add some quick start bacteria, put prime in, and added 11 community fish. Tank is good to go, if I leave those fish in or add something else. Best way to do it wihtout waiting for a few week cycle is do that.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

If your in a huge hurry dont use prime. It converts some of the ammo to other crap that doesnt help establish the cycle. Just a regular chlorine remover is best unless you have a fish you care about in the tank already.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah it removes some of the ammonia, I didnt add much. It was actually stress coat, but I normally use prime, I was out. But good add.


----------

